# Susan Lanci Designs



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love her things. Rocky has one of her coats with a fluffy collar on it. I would like to get him one of her harnesses-ok wait, I'd like to get him several of her harnesses-especially seeing as how she has some seasonal ones. Do any of you have experience with any of her products? 

I'm looking at Plain - Susan Lanci Designs in particular and debating on if I want to go for the plain with the crystal paw prints on the side or if I want to go instead with one of the step in harnesses with the bow and the large crystal heart. 

I'm wondering though, how durable the material is? Do these last long? They are rather expensive and I want to make sure it is something that will last a long time to come if I put out that much money.

Eventually I'd like each boy to have a harness or two


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know about the durability since I just got my two harnesses recently but I'm guessing it's great lol. I absolutely love the harnesses. They are so comfy and very well made! I posted a thread a week or so ago that had picures of both harnesses in it. I got a plain camo one for Rustee but would love to get him another soon and probably a light blue because he looks very pretty in blue. (I got mine from GW little they have a nice selection and since I bought several things they have two different payment plans so it's not all at once which was nice for me so maybe I'll buy two more haha) I got paislee the one with the light pink with the bow and heart rhinestone. It is beautiful and fits her nicely!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:wub: *drools* you got the stardust one in pink! I would totally go for that exact one but DH would kill me if I put one of his boys in pink! I love that one too, I'm thinking of going green or kiwi for Rocky and tiffy blue for Tucker once he's grown 

I just love her stuff. I missed that post somehow, that is the kind of spending spree I want to go on for the boys!

I love G.W. Little, it's one of the regular sites I visit, even though I pretty much have the selection memorized :thumbsup:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol not all the things were bought all at once lol too bad that would have been so much fun to get in all at one time haha but I did spend quite a bit there and did the payment plan. Hopefully I don't keep doing it so that each month I pay GW little ha! I sort of wish I didn't get the stardust because the material of the harness is pretty by itself but I feel like we will eventually get more harnesses from her so it will still be nice to have for sure!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness has the lavender and Tessa the amethyst and we have the crystal diamond pattern on ours - they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava has one in black with tiny crystals all over it. It is my absolute favorite harness that I have for her!! But just make sure you order the right size, they do not stretch, nor are they adjustable. 

Some of the sizes over lap..so it may be hard to decide. I lucked out!! :chili:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I ordered one today! A plain on though, in green. I will post pictures when we have it


----------

